# Update on my Fluval Edge 12-Gallon



## Roroco (Apr 19, 2013)

So my tank is going real well... Maybe too well. My Guppies and Cherry Reds need a hobby outside of procreating. That said, I have a Fluval Edge 12, gallon, Eheim 2213 canister filter (with Purigen), and I just installed a pressurized CO2 system (still waiting for the reactor). 

Everything is going great with the tank. I have been testing the water for a few months now. After the initial cycle, my settings have been very stable at 7.6pH, 0 Ammonia, 0 Nitrites, 0 Nitrates, 2KH, 6GH. It hasn't moved for weeks now, even with the slight over load of new fries and a discovery of Malaysian Trumpet, Ramshorn, and Pond Snails. 

I've been told those steady settings are consistently odd. Should they be fluctuating or am I fine? 



Here is a of pic if you are interested. I have some Baby Dwarf Tears coming in for the bottom right.


----------



## Arklatex (May 16, 2013)

Great looking tank!


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

as long as you keep up with the partial water changes you should be fine. 

I would keep testing after CO2 is fully installed just to see if anything changes.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

A cycled filter should have some nitrAtes?
Tank does look very nice!


----------



## Roroco (Apr 19, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> A cycled filter should have some nitrAtes?
> Tank does look very nice!


That is what I was told, but the tank definitely cycled, and since it did, I have had zero nitrates (nitrites and Ammonia too). Even before I added Purigen. Could my plants be using all the nitrates or is my once to twice a week water changes taking care of that? 


I am going to monitor all my levels now that I have added CO2. I am still waiting for a Bubble Dropper and my reactor. I am just glad I don't have to use Excel anymore. My Vals weren't growing very well on Excel, and I hate adding it daily. 

FYI... More guppy fries this morning. Still waiting for the CRS to pop now. 

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Between waterchanges and purigen they may eliminate nitrAtes.
Does your purigen ever change color(get exhausted)?
How much water do you change?


----------



## Roroco (Apr 19, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Between waterchanges and purigen they may eliminate nitrAtes.
> Does your purigen ever change color(get exhausted)?
> How much water do you change?


I change the water once or twice a week. About 30-50 percent total per week. Since I got the Eheim, I will probably reduce the time between water changes eventually. For now, I am re-landscaping a lot to get it the way I want, and that requires some water removal in that tank. Might as well change the water at that point. I also don't vacuum the gravel all that often. I want it to be carpeted eventually so I am trying to find the right balance. 

I just added the Purigen this week. It has not changed color yet, but there is a lot of it in there for a 12 gallon tank (I had the space in the cannister). I used it to get rid of the tannis from the wood - which it did brilliantly.


----------



## Roroco (Apr 19, 2013)

I added the Baby Dwarf Tears. I love the look. I hope they last.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks really nice!
Enjoy!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks very nice!


----------

